# voice overlay für ts3



## Xandars (1. Februar 2010)

moinsen,

wie die nette überschrift schon andeutet ich suche eine art voice overlay für ts3 was kostenlos ist.

lg xandars // elaia


----------



## cyberon2002 (2. Februar 2010)

einfach bei google eingegeben...
hab folgendes ergebnis bekommen...
http://www.groom-lak...-funzt-t326.htm

ich habs noch nicht selber testen können aber anscheinend gehts...
leider ist es aber nicht kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG cyberon2002


----------



## Xandars (2. Februar 2010)

den eintrag kenn ich schon -.-


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

Die Entwickler von TS3 daselbst arbeiten ggw. an einer Umsetzung des alten TSO.

Sollte beim Release drin sein, hat es aber ggw. wohl nicht geschafft.

Meine G15 kanns, das reicht mir fürs erste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

